# Chickens?



## jpmilo (Dec 9, 2010)

The Doc says you need to walk. So I walk. But he didn`t say I couldn`t stop and snap a few pics! I believe these to be Chickens. Laetiporus Sulpureus. Sulphur shelfs. Very cautious about ID, but there is going to be a time when I am going to eat something other than a Morel. Fried and smothered in hot sauce is it? Only the edges are soft enough to eat? For now pics will suffice.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Those are yellow pore chickens

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That's L. sulphureus . At that stage it's the best. Cut it about an inch or two away from the tree. As long as it's soft & juicy, which this one is, it'll be great. Treat it just like chicken tenders. By the way, sweet find !


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Here is one a friend of mine found while out with his kids. Look like there is some worth saving on that one.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That's Meripilus sumstinei, the Black Staining Polypore. They say it's edible when young, but I've never tried it.


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Found one of these last year a bit smaller and cut 3 inches from the outer edge a pounds worth. Slow simmered in a skillet with butter till good and tender, it would just melt in your mouth. Quite good on the pallet. Found three of these just 2 nights ago. Too far mature to harvest though.





















hard to see them my phone does not have a flash.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Maybe we won't be too far behind Minnesota. They posted a Grifola already.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I could go for some trumpits!! One of my favorites

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow what a nice haul! My daughter is visiting from Pennsylvania for the next three weeks. She's ready to comb the woods for some mushrooms for the dinner table.



Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Stopped over at a clients yesterday to look at some storm damaged trees.
It never hurts to do a thorough walk thru while assessing the damage.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

These are the most recent ones I found and boy did they taste good!





















cooked up in olive oil.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQj3tA5jik0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]
A lil video of the chickens, Mushroom Jack got me inspired to start making videos of the mushrooms I find.



Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That makes it all the more fun hunting & cooking. And nice video, sounded like your wife wants in on the videos too. I carry a small tripod and 2 cameras. I had a friends wife weave my basket for me from a show in the 80's called Country Basket Weaving. I liked it cause it has separate compartments. I broke the handle a few years back carrying too many Grifolas


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Mushroom Jack said:


>


You take "don't poach my patch" seriously I see.:lol:


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

winrrun, DNR supposedly tagged around 300 bear just south of me in Red Oak. I've only seen one while I was out picking, but you never know&#8230;.LOL I'd rather be a ready, then a deady !&#8230;&#8230;LOL


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Mushroom Jack said:


> winrrun, DNR supposedly tagged around 300 bear just south of me in Red Oak. I've only seen one while I was out picking, but you never know.LOL I'd rather be a ready, then a deady !LOL


I am with you on that.
I am out there as well to harvest something to eat not to be something to eat.:lol:


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes I agree with both of you. DNR knows that there are a hand full of bears lions and bobcats here in southern Michigan. But down here you need to watch out for pot growers and meth creeps in the mushroom woods. Makes me think I should have my.380 with me from now on.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

That is one nice basket Jack. I've been looking for one every time I'm at the thrift stores but nothing has my attention yet. Might just look into making my oun.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

